# More laser levels



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

JoJo,

There are levels that are a telescope that rotates on a horizontal plane, that you level with vials like a stick level over mounting screws. it only reads level. They need to be about at least 5' away from where you want to sight and have practical maximum use of 200' they are accurate to 1/4" at 100'. They are a 20 to 24 magnification scope. They are about 180 to 250 dollars.

There are transit levels that are a telescope that rotates on ahorizontal plane, that you level with vials like a stick level over mounting screws. The telscope can swivel up and down 60 degrees? so you can shoot plumb lines. They need to be about at least 5' away from where you want to sight and have practical maximum use of 250' the better ones are accurate to 1/8" at 100'. They are a 20 to 24 magnification scope. They are about 380 to 450 dollars. The best can set up over a point and using a plumet and can be used to turn angles. Probably 550. dollars.

There are transits that are the same set up as the two above but the telescopes turn 360 on a vertical plane, they are very accurate can do level and all layout. practical maximum use of 250' the better ones are accurate to 1/16" at 100'. They are a 20 to 32 magnification scope. They start at 700 and go up with options

There are auto levels that only do level. You set only a rough level turn it on and it does the rest. It can be 2 feet away from the object to read. They are 20 to 32 magnification. They are good to 250' and are accurate to 1/8" to 1/16" Cost 200 to 400 dollars. For just reading the bottom of excavations these are more accurate easy to set up. I don't know about durability and care

The some of the manufacturers I listed in a post above sell these.

We own a level a Transit/level and a full transit all by Berger. We own an LB 2 laser. The LB 2 is a tank in 17 years replaced 1 battery pack and had it checked over twice. The instruments need to be cared for keep them dry and clean and be gentle.

If you buy a level of good manufacture. Take it out and practice. And most of the distance you work in is less than 100' and only need to set grades for level. You can be just as good as anyone using any laser of any type. 

You can easily make a rod stand. You just get more exercise with a level or transit. But if your self employed you don't waste time moving that stick any way.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Around me, I haven't seen a township check a set-back yet.


Around here, we have everything surveyed. We get a survey and certificate for story poles before construction, a pad height certificate before foundation, a sertback certificate, and a building height certificate or no final inspection.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I can make some extra legs if I need too,,,but I always can have the wife put on a pair of boots and walk around with the stick,,,,hell she going to spend the money I make anyway,,just might as well have her earn it,,


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Take a piece of plate steel about a foot square weld a piece of 3" pipe about 18" long on top. Weld a piece of stock up about waist high put a tee handle on it, when you put your stick in the pipe make a wood wedge to hold it in the pipe and put a heavy elastic to hold it at the tee handle. Easy to move sturdy and reuseable. Remeber to allow for the thickness of the bottom plate in your measurements.

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Take a piece of plate steel about a foot square weld a piece of 3" pipe about 18" long on top. Weld a piece of stock up about waist high put a tee handle on it, when you put your stick in the pipe make a wood wedge to hold it in the pipe and put a heavy elastic to hold it at the tee handle. Easy to move sturdy and reuseable. Remeber to allow for the thickness of the bottom plate in your measurements.
> 
> Nick



Yup, that is pretty much what we did when we used transits. We used a 1" thick plate so all we had to do was subtract the extra inch.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll stick to the extra set of laser legs, with them fully extended if I need to I can extend that 24' stick right out there and not worry about it falling over :furious: just when I'm focusing in on it.:laughing: :laughing:


----------

